# First buck



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

my fiancé got her first buck. Crossbow summit County


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

cb55 said:


> View attachment 246646
> my fiancé got her first buck. Crossbow summit County


Congrats


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice good first buck. She is going to be hooked for life.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to her!


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice! I certainly remember my first buck! It felt better than my biggest buck!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have more fun now hunting with my kids and fiancé. I get way more worked up watching them shoot deer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's cool! Nice your fiancé is hunting with you.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

cb55 said:


> I have more fun now hunting with my kids and fiancé. I get way more worked up watching them shoot deer.


Wait until she kills a turkey. Nice first buck. Congratulations.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

My wife used to hunt with me too..... until she ate the wedding cake.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to her for getting her 1st buck. was it her 1st deer?? I remember my 1st deer and it was a buck. remember it like it was yesterday. it was my 1st yr hunting deer. it was a small racked 10 pointer. got it the 2nd day of our gun season. that was back in 81 and have taken many deer since then but the 1st one is the one that I remember the best. now she just needs to keep hunting.
sherman


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

very nice


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> congrats to her for getting her 1st buck. was it her 1st deer?? I remember my 1st deer and it was a buck. remember it like it was yesterday. it was my 1st yr hunting deer. it was a small racked 10 pointer. got it the 2nd day of our gun season. that was back in 81 and have taken many deer since then but the 1st one is the one that I remember the best. now she just needs to keep hunting.
> sherman


No it was her 3rd deer. I remember my first deer I was standing rite beside my dad it was a little doe but I felt like king of the woods that day.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome !!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's great!
Congrats to her!
As has been said, it's something special that your fiancé and you both enjoy hunting. You guys will make many special memories together.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought it might be the wedding cake


CFIden said:


> My wife used to hunt with me too..... until she ate the wedding cake.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

cb55 said:


> View attachment 246646
> my fiancé got her first buck. Crossbow summit County


What deer?


----------

